# Flame Box Elder lamp shade



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2016)

Got a surprise mystery box yesterday from somewhere in Texas!!





What's this creepy looking chunk a wood?? 8" sq. x 8 5/8" tall. It reminds me of some of my old moldy WB friends! Could it be the elusive, highly sought after Flame Box Elder we all lust for??
I have many things to do to get ready for 2 shows this weekend & a big show next weekend, but I can't resist the flame!! Just one cut on the bandsaw... just one cut...




OK, OK, just a couple more cuts, then back to work on my list for the shows!!





Wow!!.. How about I just round it out on my lathe to see what it really looks like... It'll only take a few minutes, really.





Oooooooo!!! I may need to go change my pants!!!

Shining brightly in the sun!! Just like my WB buddies, real gnarly & moldy on the outside and beautiful on the inside!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12 | +Karma 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow - cool! Wish I got something like that... Very nice, Lee.
Nice to see you having fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2016)

Well... I supposed I just have to hollow it a bit to see how the light will show through the wood since it's going to be the most AWESOME FBE shade ever made. I'll just hollow it a little to see...





Nice!! Outside is getting dry so I might as well sand it to 400 grit quickly while the walls are thick enough to do it!!






Lets just hollow it a little more & cut the groove for the halo.





OK, OK, I'll cut it free to see how well the light shows through the sides!! Jeeze!!  (purple is from crappy phone camera)





Good thing I saved the center post to make a peckermill or a lamp base & saved the corners for ornaments!!





Out in the sun again!! Stunning!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2016)

Got to let it dry a couple days for final sanding & any repairs. Then oil & finish & make a base... Or... send it to someone in Texas for another piece or two!!

The blank looks a lot like the two that @Kevin put in the alumnal auction!!!
http://woodbarter.com/threads/fbe-8-cube-1.29451/
I may have to breakout my piggy bank for more!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 2, 2016)

Very cool. Looking forward to seeing it completely finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2016)

I thought of cutting it into several peppermill & ornament blanks or a lamp shade & one mill blank & several small ornament blanks from the corner cut offs. Lamp shade won out!!


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 2, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Just like my WB buddies! Real gnarly & moldy on the outside and beautiful on the inside!!



Excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2016)

Very cool Lee. That is splendid indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2016)

That is spectacular Lee, can't wait to see it done. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 2, 2016)

Very cool! Neat idea saving that center column for a mill too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2016)

That is cool!! I really think I'd turn the center for the base of the lamp. Just because! How many FBE lamps are there in the world turned from one piece?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 3, 2016)

Beauty

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 3, 2016)

Way Cool Lee! Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! Neat idea saving that center column for a mill too.



Agreed...I was crying watching all that good wood being whittled away


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing it assembled. Don't leave it out in the sun too long though, you probably know, but direct sunlight will kill fade the red pretty quick.....


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 3, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! Looking forward to seeing it assembled. Don't leave it out in the sun too long though, you probably know, but direct sunlight will kill fade the red pretty quick.....




Wonder what being wrapped around artificial light is going to do to it over time?


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 4, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! Looking forward to seeing it assembled. Don't leave it out in the sun too long though, you probably know, but direct sunlight will kill fade the red pretty quick.....



I'm going to put a art UV fixative used to protect paintings on it to help keep the red from fading

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I thought of cutting it into several peppermill & ornament blanks or a lamp shade & one mill blank & several small ornament blanks from the corner cut offs. Lamp shade won out!!



Don't not use it the way you don't not want to because the guy who doesn't not ever have any can't not help but not don't get more. It's cool.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deltatango (Nov 4, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I'm going to put a art UV fixative used to protect paintings on it to help keep the red from fading



Lee,
You could consider looking into rabbit skin glue. It's used a a size under gold leafing and for other fine art applications, however the real stuff, not the more recent type has UV blocking properties. It's great stuff for what you are wanting to do. Alternatively, spray Deft will lock those colors in for you, but it has to be used relatively soon after turning and finish sanding. It's a tough proven finish with a long track record.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 4, 2016)

Lee, with a piece of wood that beautiful, it's a shame you didn't core it to get a couple more blanks from it. At least you got two pieces, so that's a plus..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 4, 2016)

You could have made about a thousand bird houses that all looked on fire...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You could have made about a thousand bird houses that all looked on fire...



A lampshade looks like a birdhouse that's shaped like a lampshade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I'm going to put a art UV fixative used to protect paintings on it to help keep the red from fading



Cool!! Wasn't wishing ill thoughts on you; I was just wondering if light from the bulb did affect it in the same way. Glad to know you got that under control Lee, too nice a piece to think it's gonna fade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 4, 2016)

I have had pretty good luck with stabilizing slowing down the effects of UV rays. I have a piece of Kevin's FBE I turned a little over 2 years ago, stabilized and it hasn't changes a bit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

There's nothing anyone can do to totally halt color fading in any species. It's just not possible. I am so used to people asking _"Does your FBE fade?"_ as if that makes it less marketable. Makes me want to ask _"Does your manhood fade as you grow older?"_ It's the same question. There's things you can do to slow it down, but it's going to fade at some point. Might be at age 65 might be 85 but it's going to happen. Someone please name one single species that resists fading without help and special treatment. Anyone? 

Of course there's exceptions to every rule, and my FBE and my pecker are the exceptions. We never fade.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 4, 2016)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Lee, with a piece of wood that beautiful, it's a shame you didn't core it to get a couple more blanks from it. At least you got two pieces, so that's a plus..... Jerry (in Tucson)




Got the 4 corner cut offs for a bunch of 3/4"+ small ornaments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

Flame Box Elder lamp shade from chunk @Kevin sent me. Damn I miss him.
I put the shade on a old metal base I got at 2nd hand store fer $3.00 
Sold at show fer $325 to lady visiting Florida & shipped it to New Jersey to her home there!! 
Damn I miss Kevin.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Dearlw (Dec 13, 2016)

Coooool!!!!!! That's my next investment is a coring tool.


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful lamp Lee! You know you're not alone in that, we all feel the void he left here. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

